# Help!



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I washed my son's new pants and I think I ruined them. They are white with black trim and zippers and some black chain. The paint on the chain came right off in the wash and they got rust on the white cotton pants. Can they be saved?


----------



## hoggie (Feb 11, 2007)

hey - coincidence!

I must put in the disclaimer now that I have NOT tried this so I have no idea whether it works but.........

My Mum and I were looking something up today and came across this and I remembered your post. Soak the stain with vinegar. Then put on salt and leave to dry. Then wash. Apparently the stain should then come out.

Like I say - I can't vouch for it but if they are ruined anyway then it has to be worth a try?

hoggie


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

If I remember correctly, lemon juice removes rust stains.


----------



## HilltopDaisy (Feb 26, 2003)

I'd be back at the store wanting a refund on the pants. How can washing them "ruin" them?


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I am going to try. I bought them about a month ago. He tried them on but did not wear them. He needed white pants for graduation so he saved them for that. Now i do not have a reciept.


----------



## TnMtngirl (Jun 30, 2002)

Zud is a good rust remover,it comes in a can like Comet cleanser,just make a paste and put it on the rusty spot.


----------



## MountAiry (May 30, 2007)

I think i would also try to return them. Unless they had a special label like "Dry Clean only" or some sort of warning, seems really wrong they should have come out like that after being washed!


----------

